# Refurbished Nook Simple Touch on ebay for $112 - sold by Barnes & Noble



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOOK-Simple-Touch-Reader-/300589902031?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item45fc8de8cf#ht_4781wt_1346


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Very tempting, but I would need to sell the Nook WiFi Classic that I still have for sale.  eReaders are beginning to pile up in my living room.  I still have two Sonys, the nook, and the Kindle2 that I am not using right now.  I mainly use my Kindle DX Graphite.  Have almost run out of people to give them to within my family.  Even gave my dog groomer a Sony for Christmas.  Was that the one I bought from you?  Got to quit buying the darn things. : )


----------

